# Orchestral Tools Completion Days -30%



## OT_Tobias (Jun 13, 2019)

Hey everyone,

we're happy to announce the *Orchestral Tools Completion Days*.
Extend your Berlin Series or get inspired by Collections that enrich your creativity with lush strings or soloists, all captured at the Teldex Scoring Stage and its Solo Booth.
*
Save 30% and more on selected Collections until June, 27.
*
Each business day a new offer will get available.

All the best,

the Ochestral Tools team


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Paul T McGraw (Jun 13, 2019)

What about the core Berlin Strings library? Will it be included in this sale?


----------



## Ihnoc (Jun 13, 2019)

Oh no... my wallet barely survived the last set of days!

Thank you Orchestral Tools!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 13, 2019)

Paul T McGraw said:


> What about the core Berlin Strings library? Will it be included in this sale?


Hi Paul! The main collections are rarely ever on sale; last year the completion days were for the expansions on the main libs, if I remember correctly.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 13, 2019)

The main libraries went on sale last year also, 30 or 40% iinm. I'm hoping that Arks 1 & 2 will also make the sale. I'm probably the only one on earth that doesn't have them yet...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 13, 2019)

nice

i don't have the main Berlin Strings, but i have Arks 1 through 4.

i think the expansions would be interesting alone (for what I work on) and with the Arks.

as collections are added, are all of them on sale through June 27?


----------



## Henu (Jun 13, 2019)

^ That's how I understood it.


----------



## Ihnoc (Jun 13, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> as collections are added, are all of them on sale through June 27?



That is how it was last time.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jun 14, 2019)

Hi folks,

the Main Collections will not be part of the Completion Days, neither will other Series be.
Additional collections will be added to the Completion Days over the next days - just like last time, indeed 
All Collections that take part in the Completion Days will remain on their sale prices until June 27.

best

Tobias


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jun 14, 2019)

Downloading the string exp packs now....lovely. More expansion packs for all instruments please Tobias......c'mon get on with it, there's so much to cover...


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## mikeh-375 (Jun 14, 2019)

naughty Tobias....I've seen those....what unadulterated and transparent salesmanship...


----------



## wst3 (Jun 14, 2019)

Tobias - you really need to stop allowing Sascha create demo tracks - I'm torn between studying more and taking up golf! The First Chairs sound absolutely lovely!! I'll probably wait a few more days to see what else ends up on sale, but this one has risen to the top of my list.


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 14, 2019)

What are everyone’s thoughts on the first chairs? I’m very tempted


----------



## Richard Bowling (Jun 14, 2019)

Will the Berlin Muted Brass be included in this completion days special?


----------



## tehreal (Jun 14, 2019)

wst3 said:


> Tobias - you really need to stop allowing Sascha create demo tracks - I'm torn between studying more and taking up golf! The First Chairs sound absolutely lovely!! I'll probably wait a few more days to see what else ends up on sale, but this one has risen to the top of my list.



I also enjoy his walkthrough videos the most (instead of their voice over guy). Sascha dives into the product in a way that composers want to see and hear.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 14, 2019)

In all fairness, and if I'm not mistaken, OT did a sale like this last summer, saying the main collections were not part of the sale, and even that the main collections would't (ever?) go on sale.

Then 3 or 4 months later, an even bigger sale on all items including all the Berlin series (main collections) and then the partnership with NI and the 65% sale on the Arks!!


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 14, 2019)

I think I'm waiting on the winds. Though I don't need them. But when has that stopped me.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jun 15, 2019)

I absolutely love the Berlin First Chairs. It's a bit like Berlin Brass : each player does things a bit differently so you have to know the library very well to take the best advantage of it - especially for the Violins 1 & 2, which are very different. But once you know them, they are a fantastic tool to add precision and attitude to the string section.

Here is a trailer track I've done for Gothic Storm Music where you can hear a lot of the Berlin First Chairs on their own, as a quintet, and then doubled with the Metropolis Series.


----------



## Sunny Fable (Jun 16, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> The main libraries went on sale last year also, 30 or 40% iinm. I'm hoping that Arks 1 & 2 will also make the sale. I'm probably the only one on earth that doesn't have them yet...


With the price of these libraries, you are certainly not the only one who wants them but didn't afford them yet.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jun 17, 2019)

http://orchestraltools.com/libraries/bst_exp_e.php

http://orchestraltools.com/libraries/bww_exp_d.php

http://orchestraltools.com/libraries/bbr_exp_c.php


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 17, 2019)

Prices are up from last year's sale.
EDIT: Fixed!  See below posts.


----------



## MarcelM (Jun 17, 2019)

bit offtopic, but any news about that new sample player and the modular based system? i mean where is the point if you can buy all this (and only what you need) soon with the new system?


----------



## Raphioli (Jun 17, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Prices are up from last year's sale.



I don't have any plans to pickup the strings fx, but I'm wondering if the strings fx is a typo.
It says save more than 30%, but the original price is 249 euros and the sale price is 199 euros.
Isn't that more like 20%off?

Or maybe it just means "save more than 30% on some of the selected products".

Apologies in advance if I'm misunderstanding something.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 17, 2019)

Raphioli said:


> I'm wondering if the strings fx is a typo.


Alas, no.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jun 18, 2019)

http://orchestraltools.com/libraries/bww_exp_a.php

http://orchestraltools.com/libraries/bbr_exp_a.php


----------



## styledelk (Jun 18, 2019)

I've been ignoring this thread because I didn't have any of the Arks or Berlin series (just Time Macro).

Now I realize I can buy these separate from those.
Must resist those french horns and bassoons.


----------



## Gerbil (Jun 18, 2019)

styledelk said:


> I've been ignoring this thread because I didn't have any of the Arks or Berlin series (just Time Macro).
> 
> Now I realize I can buy these separate from those.
> Must resist those french horns and bassoons.



They've got their new player/purchase system arriving in the last quarter. If you're not in a rush then it looks like we'll be able to buy precisely which instruments we want.


----------



## GingerMaestro (Jun 18, 2019)

Is it officially confirmed that the new sample player will be in the last quarter ? I assume that means September onwards... I've been looking out ofr a press release regarding this, but I couldn't find anything...


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 18, 2019)

The Woodwinds ad says €85, but the cart puts it in at €87. Is there a code or something?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 18, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> The Woodwinds ad says €85, but the cart puts it in at €87. Is there a code or something?


Orchestral Tools only has the kind of typos that make the price go up.


----------



## Raphioli (Jun 18, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Orchestral Tools only has the kind of typos that make the price go up.


The prices for the fx seems to be fixed now.

So I'd probably hold off and wait for them to fix it if I were you @dzilizzi


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 18, 2019)

Raphioli said:


> The prices for the fx seems to be fixed now.
> 
> So I'd probably hold off and wait for them to fix it if I were you @dzilizzi


Very nice. Thanks Orchestral Tools.  These are the new prices up on their website.




Note: lower than the ones they posted above.



MarcelM said:


> bit offtopic, but any news about that new sample player and the modular based system? i mean where is the point if you can buy all this (and only what you need) soon with the new system?


It's a good point if you only want some of the instruments. Buying piecemeal at full price might be cheaper than buying it all at 30% off. But my guess is that there will be some kind of markup for buying piecemeal, though I haven't heard any official word on that either way so I am just speculating.

Of course if you wait long enough after the modular system is in place--some months or years down the road--you'll likely be able to get just the individual instruments _and_ get them on sale.


----------



## purple (Jun 18, 2019)

Hmm. I'm torn on whether I should go for the BB exp A. I kind of like the demos on their site and like the idea of having a really nice euphonium as well as contrabass trombone, but I haven't seen any people use the library so it's hard to be sure whether I really want it or not. Orchestral tools seem to be the only ones to my ears that get the sound of the bass and tenor brass just right and I'm thinking I might like to use the bass trumpet as a trombone. Anybody have experience with it?


----------



## Ihnoc (Jun 18, 2019)

purple said:


> Hmm. I'm torn on whether I should go for the BB exp A. I kind of like the demos on their site and like the idea of having a really nice euphonium as well as contrabass trombone, but I haven't seen any people use the library so it's hard to be sure whether I really want it or not. Orchestral tools seem to be the only ones to my ears that get the sound of the bass and tenor brass just right and I'm thinking I might like to use the bass trumpet as a trombone. Anybody have experience with it?



The Berlin Brass expansion A has the same excellent qualities as the main library, so if you have that the sonic quality is just as great.

The Euphonium is the only instrument I've really toyed with as I don't tend to need the extended family of instruments for what I write; standard orchestra is more than enough!. I do think it is wonderful for a warm colour alongside the Berlin Brass Trombones.

This Bass Trumpet could cover the range of a Trombone as a substitute, except for the lowest notes (but you can extend them in Capsule). The tone is brighter than that of the Trombones in the main library and it retains a trumpet's edge, even at lower dynamics.

If you don't own the main library, Expansion A (and Expansion B for some very deep mutes) are also good ways to get your feet wet on how the main library sounds; I got them in the last Completion Days sales.


----------



## purple (Jun 18, 2019)

Ihnoc said:


> The Berlin Brass expansion A has the same excellent qualities as the main library, so if you have that the sonic quality is just as great.
> 
> The Euphonium is the only instrument I've really toyed with as I don't tend to need the extended family of instruments for what I write; standard orchestra is more than enough!. I do think it is wonderful for a warm colour alongside the Berlin Brass Trombones.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Yeah, with the bass trumpet my feeling is that it honestly sounds close to what I expect out of a trombone than my other options for the most part. I'll probably end up buying the main library at some point anyways.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jun 19, 2019)

http://orchestraltools.com/libraries/bww_exp_b.php

http://orchestraltools.com/libraries/bww_exp_c.php


----------



## Raphioli (Jun 19, 2019)

Very tempting, I was interested in the solo woods even before I bought revive.


----------



## zimm83 (Jun 19, 2019)

Raphioli said:


> Very tempting, I was interested in the solo woods even before I bought revive.


ExpB is marvelous...


----------



## zimm83 (Jun 19, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Prices are up from last year's sale.
> EDIT: Fixed!  See below posts.


Will buy all . Super walkthroughs.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm confused about Woodwinds Expansion B-what's in volume 1 and what's in volume 2?

Edit-never mind, just figured it out. Too clever by half-no bassoon in Expansion B. Damn.


----------



## gussunkri (Jun 20, 2019)

NYC Composer said:


> Too clever by half-no bassoon in Expansion B. Damn.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 20, 2019)

Expansion du jour
http://www.orchestraltools.com/libraries/bbr_exp_b.php


----------



## Ihnoc (Jun 20, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Expansion du jour
> http://www.orchestraltools.com/libraries/bbr_exp_b.php



This one is great. It really bothered me that the libraries I had only included a few mute sustains and staccato. Hugely detailed if you want brass muted and a great entry point into Berlin Brass. The colours added are awesome.

This is focussed on orchestral though - if you want more articulations focussed on jazz and big band, look at Glory Days as an alternative.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 21, 2019)

thinking Strings First Chairs and WW Soloists 1 & 2 would be a great grab.


----------



## GingerMaestro (Jun 21, 2019)

Does Anyone know if OT Orchestral String Runs would be classed as an "expansion" and if it's likely to go into their sale ? I'm interested in this, but not sure how well it would blend with other libraries. Does any one have much experience with this ? Thanks very much...


----------



## shawnsingh (Jun 21, 2019)

I have the first chairs expansion, and love it. crunchy shorts and vigorous accents.

Brass exp A is on my short list. That bass trumpet sound in the demos really captivates me.


----------



## cadenzajon (Jun 21, 2019)

The Timpani is on discount today for 30% off, 85 Euros:
http://orchestraltools.com/libraries/bpc_exp_a.php

Happy to add this to the Berlin Percussion I picked up during their winter library sale!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jun 21, 2019)

shawnsingh said:


> I have the first chairs expansion, and love it. crunchy shorts and vigorous accents.



Yeah, love it, it's an incredibly attractive sounding library especially in those aspects.


----------



## markleake (Jun 21, 2019)

cadenzajon said:


> The Timpani is on discount today for 30% off, 85 Euros:
> http://orchestraltools.com/libraries/bpc_exp_a.php
> 
> Happy to add this to the Berlin Percussion I picked up during their winter library sale!


Cool. I did exactly the same and have really enjoyed their percussion so far (although still plenty more for me to explore in there, there's so much content).

I'm going to seriously consider getting the Timpany now.

That along with brass expansion A, I think. After getting Arks 1, 2 and 3 in that recent sale, I'm pretty much in love with Orchestral Tools and their brass.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 21, 2019)

markleake said:


> Cool. I did exactly the same and have really enjoyed their percussion so far (although still plenty more for me to explore in there, there's so much content).
> 
> I'm going to seriously consider getting the Timpany now.
> 
> That along with brass expansion A, I think. After getting Arks 1, 2 and 3 in that recent sale, I'm pretty much in love with Orchestral Tools and their brass.



_Easy for you to state !!!_ _ 
_Never such poor decisions on my part as passing on those extraordinary Ark 2 and 3 opportunities.
Has truly impacted more OT purchases ever since. _*My (ghastly) bad …..*_
Timpani and Euphonium are strong interests …. no matter …


----------



## markleake (Jun 21, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> _Easy for you to state !!!_ _
> _Never such poor decisions on my part as passing on those extraordinary Ark 2 and 3 opportunities.
> Has truly impacted more OT purchases ever since. _*My (ghastly) bad …..*_
> Timpani and Euphonium are strong interests …. no matter …


Not to rub it in, well... maybe a little... those were the best deals ever from OT. And the libraries themselves are simply great, especially Ark 2. I'm so glad I jumped. Years ago if you had asked me, I never thought I would have many OT libraries, but now I'm a big fan and have a few already.

Timpani, Euphonium, that Bass Trumpet... yep, high up on my list.


----------



## sinkd (Jun 21, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> ExpB is marvelous...


You had to say that...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 22, 2019)

taking first chairs on a boat ride.

still contemplating WW Soloists _I and II
_
thoughts?


----------



## gussunkri (Jun 22, 2019)

WW Exp A and B are tempting me.


----------



## Ihnoc (Jun 22, 2019)

Any opinions on the Expansion A and B for strings (flagolet, sul tasto, sul pont)?

I'm considering the first chairs anyway but trying to decide between those string articulations as extensions for CSS or that quite wondeful sound of the Woodwind Expansion B.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 22, 2019)

Ihnoc said:


> Any opinions on the Expansion A and B for strings (flagolet, sul tasto, sul pont)?
> 
> I'm considering the first chairs anyway but trying to decide between those string articulations as extensions for CSS or that quite wondeful sound of the Woodwind Expansion B.


Am I crazy, or did OT just skip making a Berlin Strings Expansion C?







Zoot_Rollo said:


> still contemplating WW Soloists _I and II _thoughts?


I'm looking into buying BWW Exp B (Soloists I). My thoughts, based on what I've seen and heard: Oboe and English Horn sound great. I think this was their primary focus and they got a world class player for those. Flute sounds good. Clarinet sounds slightly sub-par, maybe this one got neglected a bit. Alto flute has too much vibrato for my taste, but could be okay for some simple uses.

Given the new à la carte system that OT is planning to roll out by the end of 2019, it might be a smart move to wait and buy just the Oboe and English horn. Not sure what the prices on individual instruments will look like or if there will be some kind of mark up.

At its best I think it is the top choice for a natural sounding solo performance. There are newer solo libraries from other companies that are more flexible and dependable, but they sound less natural to my ear. For solo oboe and english horn, I think these are the best out there.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 22, 2019)

Hoping they put the Harps on sale!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 22, 2019)

Did OT ever provide a list of articulations for the Timpani Expansion? I can't find it anywhere. I thought the selling point over other dev's timpanis is that they exhaustively covered the articulations.


----------



## rottoy (Jun 22, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Did OT ever provide a list of articulations for the Timpani Expansion? I can't find it anywhere. I thought the selling point over other dev's timpanis is that they exhaustively covered the articulations.


Found it here. It's strange that isn't linked it on the product page itself. http://www.orchestraltools.com/downloads/articulation_guides/Articulation Guide BPC Timpani.pdf


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 22, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Am I crazy, or did OT just skip making a Berlin Strings Expansion C?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent.

Thank you.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 22, 2019)

Arc I & II at 500 euros again???


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 22, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> Arc I & II at 500 euros again???



not that i see.

Ark 1: 
Your Price: 
€ 549.- 

Ark 2:
Your Price: 
€ 599.-


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 22, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> not that i see.
> 
> Ark 1:
> Your Price:
> ...


My numbers are correct, their's are wrong! OT should adjust that on their website for the next couple weeks!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 22, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> My numbers are correct, their's are wrong! OT should adjust that on their website for the next couple weeks!


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 24, 2019)

the absolute best harp in town - if you are on the market for a harp, this will not disappoint.

edit: boom - tree only tone flexing

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/harp-mp3.20821/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 24, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> the absolute best harp in town - if you are on the market for a harp, this will not disappoint.
> 
> edit: boom - tree only tone flexing
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/harp-mp3.20821/][/AUDIOPLUS]




i don't have a full harp.

notes from the field:

Berlin First Chairs slams Cubase (i'm new to Cubase, so there may be something i'm missing).

to Presonus' credit with Studio One Pro 4.5 - they really did a great job with CPU management.

Berlin First Chairs barely registers on the meter in S1 Pro 4.5.

Gorgeous library!

so,

Harp.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 24, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i don't have a full harp.
> 
> notes from the field:
> 
> ...



slams Cubase how? CPU? ram? disk? 

I have no hitches here


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jun 24, 2019)

I also love the OT harp, so much so that it is my go to harp for most things.


----------



## cadenzajon (Jun 24, 2019)

I have the Spitfire Harp and have been satisfied with it, but someone please talk me into OT as long as it's on sale.  Other than matching most of my other Teldex libraries, what am I missing?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 24, 2019)

cadenzajon said:


> I have the Spitfire Harp and have been satisfied with it, but someone please talk me into OT as long as it's on sale.  Other than matching most of my other Teldex libraries, what am I missing?



its simply this - literally every string/pedal position was sampled. for instance - a G# and an Ab are two different strings. You can actually play bisbiglissando. you get 6 freakin mics as well and more sample layers.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jun 24, 2019)

...and it sounds gorgeous...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 24, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> slams Cubase how? CPU? ram? disk?
> 
> I have no hitches here



i'm not at my studio at the moment.

but with my Babyface Pro at 1024 buffer, playing the First Chairs i get the dreaded clicks and pops.

checking the "audio monitor" - i think that's what it is... it goes into the red as i play.

with the same buffer setting in S1 Pro 4.5, nary a blip.

time to break out VEP 7.

my sig has my hardware specs.

again, i am VERY new to Cubase Pro - so pardon if i am missing something obvious.

now,

Harp ...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 24, 2019)

wow


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 24, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i'm not at my studio at the moment.
> 
> but with my Babyface Pro at 1024 buffer, playing the First Chairs i get the dreaded clicks and pops.
> 
> ...



I guess make sure you're batch saving? I have no problem at a much lower buffer, windows 10 ect. I'm using Cubase 10 pro - if that helps. Maybe it's the hard drive you're trying to run it off of?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 24, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> I guess make sure you're batch saving? I have no problem at a much lower buffer, windows 10 ect. I'm using Cubase 10 pro - if that helps. Maybe it's the hard drive you're trying to run it off of?




did the batch save.

i'm running off a Samsung 860 EVO - 2tb m.2 stick directly into my motherboard.

signature below:

Intel i7-7820x, 128gb RAM, 6tb (3x 2tb) m.2, GTX 1080ti Win 10 Pro
RME Babyface Pro - Studiologic SL88 Studio


----------



## axb312 (Jun 24, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> the absolute best harp in town - if you are on the market for a harp, this will not disappoint.
> 
> edit: boom - tree only tone flexing
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/harp-mp3.20821/][/AUDIOPLUS]



Best is subjective. But pretty good sounding yes.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 24, 2019)

Hands down the best harps out there!


----------



## zimm83 (Jun 24, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> Hands down the best harps out there!


Fantastic....it's for me!!!!!
Thanks OT!!!


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jun 24, 2019)

I, too, was helpless to resist this discounted price. And now I can finally say that I have one of the top harp libraries available. Many thanks to OT for the sale!


----------



## hsindermann (Jun 24, 2019)

Damn, bought the harp yesterday for the standard price - I didn't think it would count as extension but as part of the main library. Oh well... gorgeous harp indeed though


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 25, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> Hands down the best harps out there!



bought!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jun 25, 2019)

The final chapter of the Orchestral Tools Completion Days - *TIME macro!



 *


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 25, 2019)

how would Time Macro blend with the Ark series?


----------



## zimm83 (Jun 25, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> how would Time Macro blend with the Ark series?


It blends super well. Different ostinatos as Ark3, different choirs, lots of deep moving articulations. Excellent.
Super strings, superb brass. Cool woodwinds .


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 25, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> It blends super well. Different ostinatos as Ark3, different choirs, lots of deep moving articulations. Excellent.
> Super strings, superb brass. Cool woodwinds .




thanks!

from the demos and articulation list, it seems TM would be a great compliment to the Arks.

http://orchestraltools.com/resources/documents/Time_macro.pdf


----------



## styledelk (Jun 25, 2019)

I don't have any of the Arks, but I find myself blending Time Macro with Spitfire libraries often and fine. I didn't say well, since I'm not making money off of this or anything.

There's a lot of neat stuff in there and the more I get familiar with Capsule the more I discover I can do with it.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 25, 2019)

styledelk said:


> I don't have any of the Arks, but I find myself blending Time Macro with Spitfire libraries often and fine. I didn't say well, since I'm not making money off of this or anything.
> 
> There's a lot of neat stuff in there and the more I get familiar with Capsule the more I discover I can do with it.



excellent.

no shorts, i see.


----------



## styledelk (Jun 25, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> excellent.
> 
> no shorts, i see.


Right, pretty incomplete as a standalone library. Closer to the EVOs and Kepler stuff than not.


----------



## zimm83 (Jun 25, 2019)

styledelk said:


> Right, pretty incomplete as a standalone library. Closer to the EVOs and Kepler stuff than not.


Yes with Ark3 and TM you can make it sound like SA's Kepler stuff....


----------



## benmrx (Jun 25, 2019)

Ooooooh. Wasn't expecting this to be included in the sale!!!! Decisions, decisions.......


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 25, 2019)

styledelk said:


> Right, pretty incomplete as a standalone library. Closer to the EVOs and Kepler stuff than not.




with the First Chairs...

hmmm.

is TM Teldex?


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jun 25, 2019)

Yes, TIME macro is recorded at Teldex Scoring Stage.


----------



## zimm83 (Jun 25, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> with the First Chairs...
> 
> hmmm.
> 
> is TM Teldex?


Do not hesitate. TM is fantastic and full of new articulations. Even sound design stuff with reversed sounds....And the harp and vibes are included with many arts !!!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 25, 2019)

ok, got this confused with Inspire.


----------



## styledelk (Jun 25, 2019)

I just picked up the Harps. I wanted the woodwind expansions most, but I figure I can pick those up another time. I went through a harp phase like 10 years ago and haven't picked up anything new to cover it since. I was probably only using whatever came with Kontakt back then.


----------



## CT (Jun 25, 2019)

Now Time Macro is a tempting offer. Trying to convince myself that I have too many things in the same vein already.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 25, 2019)

miket said:


> Now Time Macro is a tempting offer. Trying to convince myself that I have too many things in the same vein already.


It’s one of my favorite OT libraries and find it quite versatile. I think it’s got its own take on the textural/Evo style library.


----------



## CT (Jun 25, 2019)

Yes. As much as I love that kind of thing, though, I find that whenever I get a new one, I end up shying away from it after a while in favor of more vanilla libraries that I can create my own textures with. Perhaps this one is versatile and flexible enough for that to not happen.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 27, 2019)

whitewasteland said:


> I absolutely love the Berlin First Chairs. It's a bit like Berlin Brass : each player does things a bit differently so you have to know the library very well to take the best advantage of it - especially for the Violins 1 & 2, which are very different. But once you know them, they are a fantastic tool to add precision and attitude to the string section.



Rewatched this, and now I can't get the thought of those first chair shorts out of my head!


----------



## rottoy (Jun 27, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Rewatched this, and now I can't get the thought of those first chair shorts out of my head!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 27, 2019)

Most of what I hear from the Berlin Strings First Chairs library demos and the walkthrough is shorts. Examples of longs are mostly cello and bass.

Which leads me to wonder if I should think of this more as a _niche short strings library_ with a distinct natural sound, along with good longs on the cello and bass. And for violins and viola I might want to mix a different library in for expressive longs?

I also see people pointing out that the library isn't always consistent across instruments. But for me it might be a worthwhile trade-off to get that natural sound, and I could use a different library (this being a commercial thread) when I want more consistent results with less character.

Any thoughts from FC users?


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 27, 2019)

I wasn't going to buy anything. I had picked up SSS at Christmas and really, it has worked pretty well for me. I still like the BWW, but I usually end up with SSW. That said, they don't have an Eb Clarinet. And it sounds really good. 

Darn that GAS.....


----------



## fretti (Jun 27, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Most of what I hear from the Berlin Strings First Chairs library demos and the walkthrough is shorts. Examples of longs are mostly cello and bass.
> 
> Which leads me to wonder if I should think of this more as a _niche short strings library_ with a distinct natural sound, along with good longs on the cello and bass. And for violins and viola I might want to mix a different library in for expressive longs?
> 
> ...


My track is definitely not as good as the demos (especially love the one from Sascha Knorr), but maybe this still helps:



Using only OTs First Chairs 2.0 plus a little Reverb to glue it together and a touch of EQ here and there, the rest is the natural sound of FC (which I really like). If the panning feels to extreme, it's the standard setting from the close mics (no additional panning, though you can always adjust it inside Capsule or use different mics).
I think the focus on Bass is due to the fact, that there was no Bass sampled in FC 1.0; though I think that especially the Cello and Bass are the shining point in the new version (my subjective opinion of course) and the shorts are also a lot of fun to play around with.

If you want to use them as pure Solo instruments though, the high instruments might be a little limited as you can't (afaik) control the level of vibrato...(probably the _only_ downside of a otherwise great library)

Hope this helps

*Edit*: Just listened through Headphones and the panning doesn't seem to really work in a quintett context imo, so I just added the tree mics to another version, for comparison (gives it a little more depth imo):


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jun 27, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Most of what I hear from the Berlin Strings First Chairs library demos and the walkthrough is shorts. Examples of longs are mostly cello and bass.
> 
> Which leads me to wonder if I should think of this more as a _niche short strings library_ with a distinct natural sound, along with good longs on the cello and bass. And for violins and viola I might want to mix a different library in for expressive longs?
> 
> ...



The way I see it, the longs are very cool as well - I've made a piece for an upcoming library album where the viola plays alone for a few bars, and really like the result - but the shorts really have that extra wonderful character. Another fellow VI-C member said they were "crunchy" and that's spot on.
The trems are fantastic as well, and so are the trills and pizzs. Only the marcatos don't find much love in my template.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 27, 2019)

whitewasteland said:


> The way I see it, the longs are very cool as well - I've made a piece for an upcoming library album where the viola plays alone for a few bars, and really like the result - but the shorts really have that extra wonderful character. Another fellow VI-C member said they were "crunchy" and that's spot on.
> The trems are fantastic as well, and so are the trills and pizzs. Only the marcatos don't find much love in my template.


Thanks @fretti & @whitewasteland -- The Berlin FCs certainly are tempting me. Commented here (to move out of the commercial thread).


----------



## sinkd (Jun 27, 2019)

OK. Did the Woodwind soloists EXP B.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 28, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i don't have a full harp.
> 
> notes from the field:
> 
> ...



Aren't the first chairs noisy? I hear tons of hiss after they stop in their walk-throughs...but that was from 2016...hopefully they've changed that?


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 28, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> Aren't the first chairs noisy? I hear tons of hiss after they stop in their walk-throughs...but that was from 2016...hopefully they've changed that?


LOL! Thanks for the laugh! I read that first sentence and the first thing that popped into my mind was recordings of squeaky chairs overpowering any music. And I realize that wasn't what you meant, but my brain went there.


----------



## dobro (Nov 25, 2020)

when will the next completion days be?


----------



## Fry777 (Nov 25, 2020)

dobro said:


> when will the next completion days be?


----------

